# Reese Dual Cam Vs. Equil-i-zer W/4-point Sway



## h2p (Apr 28, 2006)

Just curious what folks preference (likes/dislikes) for the *Reese Dual Cam Sway (hitch included in this case)* versus *Equal-i-zer w/4-point Sway Control*.

Reese System:
http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/rv-hitc...d-sway-bars.htm

Equal-i-zer System:
http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/rv-hitc...i-zer-hitch.htm

Also, if anyone has a 25RSS, could you let me know what size I would need? I am thinking that 800lb system would be optimal but I noticed the one system starts at 1000lbs.

Thanks!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I tow the 25RSS with the Equal-i-zer hitch. I have the 1000# bars.
Never a problem...love the system.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I've done a great deal of personal research on this topic, and I have to say, that with a trailer like the 25RSS with a decent tongue wgt., either hitch, when *properly setup and adjusted*, will provide comparable performance. If you already have a weight distributing hitch, and it is compatible, then the Dual Cam would be the way to go for cost. If you getting everything at once, then the Equal-i-zer will run a little cheaper. *The key is proper setup and adjustment.*

Hope this helps, and it is my opinion, based on anecdotal data collected from actual user reports.

Did I mention that they need to be *properly setup and adjusted.*

Tim


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I tow the 25RSS with the Equalizer. My 2 hour tow home from the dealer was not ideal but after making some adjustments to the dealer install it towed much better the 2nd time. I'll report on a real test after this weekend. It's easy to use but I have no experience with the Reese for comparison. Oh yeah, it's the 1,000 / 10,000 model.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Boy, this will stir the pot!









We use the Equal-i-zer and I could not be happier with it. I really can't see anything else giving me a distinguishable improvement.

No personal experience with the Reese, but from what I gather it is the performance equal of the Equal-i-zer.

I would say that the Equal-i-zer seems to be a simpler setup. But then the Reese - especially th HP - looks a whole lot cooler!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I've done a great deal of personal research on this topic, and I have to say, that with a trailer like the 25RSS with a decent tongue wgt., either hitch, when *properly setup and adjusted*, will provide comparable performance. If you already have a weight distributing hitch, and it is compatible, then the Dual Cam would be the way to go for cost. If you getting everything at once, then the Equal-i-zer will run a little cheaper. *The key is proper setup and adjustment.*
> 
> Hope this helps, and it is my opinion, based on anecdotal data collected from actual user reports.
> 
> ...


I always listen to Tim when he researches something









In case it needs rementioning...they needs to be set up properly

I have the Duel Cam and Love it.

John


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

We have the Equalizer and the 28RSDS. Wouldn't leave home without it.

With that said......Personal preference. Whatever looks coolest to you.

Oh, did anyone say they need to be set up properly????









Good Luck in your search.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

I have the Reese dual cam system to pull my 23RS and have not had any issues with it.

The dealer was pushing the Reese system when I bought the trailer and it got good reviews on this sight.

Keith


----------



## h2p (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies so far... just to summarize...

1) they both perform fairly equal (assuming they are both setup correctly)
2) the equal-i-zer is probably easier to connect up (when camping that is)
3) if you're starting from nothing, the equil-i-zer is a little cheaper, however if you have a compatible WD hitch already, the dual cam is cheaper to add-on.

Bottom line is safety for the family... I need to be rest assured that whatever system I pick will nip sway in the butt before it occurs and not just attempt to limit the sway (which I believe the friction sway systems do).

Any additional thoughts? Best Priciing online maybe?


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

h2p,

Hard to doubt the sucess of the Equalizer. I myself would buy again although "Physics" says that the Dual Cam would be better. It relies on Inertia to move the cams. The Cams increase the amount of inertia hence it increases the amount of force to make them sway. Included in the inertia is the friction within the cams as well.

Now the Equalizer is a friction device only meaning that the force that induces sway must overcome the friction only.

Don't know if I added anything other then "campfire talk" since the other folks covered everything very good on 2 very good hitches.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

h2p said:


> Any additional thoughts? Best Priciing online maybe?
> [snapback]114075[/snapback]​


I'm kind of surprised the Hensley folks have not chimed in yet.
Also a great hitch setup - probably the best - but as I have observed before, it's hard for me to imagine how it could be enough better to justify the $3,000+ price tag.







Still, if you wan't every last possible bit of protection...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

We have the equal-i-zer and think it does a wonderful job.

As for pricing - online, etc. Shipping cost might be very high. These things are heavy! Get a shipping quote before you pull the trigger.


----------



## drose (Jul 26, 2005)

Purchased my Equal-i-zer from rvwholesalers.com and the shipping was actually free.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I would say that the Equal-i-zer seems to be a simpler setup. But then the Reese - especially th HP - looks a whole lot cooler!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]113893[/snapback]​


Once the Reese Dual Cam HP is set up correctly, there is no more set up to do. The dual cams stay adjusted. You just hook to the TT with your TV, hitch up your W/D bars and that is it. How much easier can it get. And if you already have a compatible W/D hitch that will use the dual cam, it will be a whole lot cheaper.

Leon


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I have the dual cams and it is no harder to hook up than the regular weight bars and chains are.

I think the sway system was around $179 from RVWholesalers, but I had the existing WD hitch and bars.

Steve


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Humm! I've owned both. I side with the Dual Cam.

I didn't like the Equalizer because you have to hook up to the ball then crank the tongue jack to the moon to get the spring bars into the brackets. If the TV is pointed uphill the cranking can be difficult.

The Equalizer is cheaper but I would also get a $200 power tongue jack to go with it.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I will agree with Kevin...

If you get an Equal-i-zer, a power jack is a must.
Which I for one see as all the more reason to get an Equal-i-zer!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Equalizer owner here.
No experience with the dual cam, but I did upgrade from a Reese WD hitch with no sway control.
I could not be happier with the way the Equalizer performs.
I did add a power tongue jack after one trip out with the Equalizer as you do seem to have to crank it to the moon with the truck attached.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Guess ya'll better start hitting the gym. 12 oz curls and keystrokes won't do it.

I sit behind a desk all day and was once on a Heart Transplant list...........









It really is not that difficult......

Happy Outbacking!

Tim

With that said, I am ordering a power jack, so Michelle can help me unhook............


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

If you want the better product, get the Reese.

Bill


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Equa-li-zer & Prodigy = simple and effective


----------



## WIOutbacker (Feb 12, 2006)

We pull our 25rss with an equilizer. It seems to work good, but man is it noisy pulling through the campground. Getting ready to leave the driveway is a pain because the TV is pointed uphill. I have no idea how much it cost because the dealer included it in the package we bought.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

WIOutbacker said:


> We pull our 25rss with an equilizer. It seems to work good, but man is it noisy pulling through the campground. Getting ready to leave the driveway is a pain because the TV is pointed uphill. I have no idea how much it cost because the dealer included it in the package we bought.
> [snapback]115350[/snapback]​


Very noisy indeed but it works great. Our drive is steep at the bottom to get out of so I hook up the bars in the street.

Mike


----------



## Travelers (Apr 6, 2006)

Had an properly set up Equalizer 10 years ago on a 5500# 30' Jayco & '99 2500 Burb and it worked great - a little messy and had to crank up the TV to much but no real sway issues.

Currently have a properly set up Reese dual cam on a 6700# 31' RSDS & '04 2500 Burb and it works OK - very easy to connect and clean. But, I do feel a little more sway than with the old Equalizer - could be the heavier trailer or I'm just getting older?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

WIOutbacker said:


> We pull our 25rss with an equilizer.... man is it noisy pulling through the campground.


WIOutbacker,

You might try greasing your Equal-I-zer up. Basically - and counterintuitive as it may sound - you can grease all of the friction surfaces. Where the bar sockets pivot on the hitch head (top and bottom), and the bottom and side surfaces of the 'L' brackets where the bars slide.

This will quiet the hitch right up, and has no negative effect on performance. I use a high temperature brake grease. Also, be sure to grease the hitch ball and the inside of the hitch socket on the trailer.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I use a Reese Dual Cam and have been very happy with it....once it is set up properly. I think that both systems would work very well for you but you have to take the time to set them up.

Gary


----------



## Sierrab24r (Apr 2, 2006)

I purchased my trailer with an EAZ lift weight distribution hitch and a single friction sway control. I adjusted the hitch myself before pulling the trailer (25RSS) 1500 miles back to Oregon from Albuquerque. I believe the wife and I had a pretty good sampling of trailer handling from that. The trailer seemed to handle pretty well although I did feel a slight amount of sway in a gusty crosswinds. What I didn't like was disconnecting the separate sway bar prior to backing up in tight spots. As my wife and children will likely use the trailer at times when I'm not around, I felt the Equil-i-zer was a simpler choice. In addition, I like you, read extensively on this and other RV group sites as well as the manufacturer's sites so as to make an educated choice. The raves on this site for the Equil-i-zer leaned me toward that choice. I ordered it through RV Wholesalers for $399 (free shipping) and although RV Wholesalers is in Ohio, my hitch was shipped out of Wilsonville, OR only a few miles up the road from me. I installed the unit with no problem and have to say it is a much cleaner installation than the EAZ lift formerly installed. In addition, it required no drilling into the tongue to mount the sway bar (as the EAZ lift sway control did). My subjective evaluation is that the trailer pulls better and is easier to hitch up to boot. My wife is happy with the new setup and as you probably already know, if mama's happy, everybody's happy (and visa versa)! Having said that, if you're in the market for an EAZ lift with sway control, I'll make you a heck of a deal...







If you have any additional questions feel free to call me 503-409-4065.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## Nickens (Oct 6, 2005)

The main difference I see is that the Dual Cam HP slightly self-centering: ie it will help return the the trailer and tv to the same axis. kinda like the saloon doors in the old westerns. Make sure the spring weight is 20% above your tongue weight.

It looks like the Equalizer friction system will resist the sway outwards, but will also provide resistance for the trailer and tv to re-align.

Either one is a vast improvement over those friction bars, but I think the Reese is the way to go unless you got three grand to blow...


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

I am in the process of trying to return my Equa-l-izer for a refund.
While I have heard nothing but great things about them I believe the 1.400 pounds of tongue weight combined with a 13 foot tall TT is just past there design limits. I have been towing TT's for years and NEVER spent over 3 months going back and forth with the factory guys trying to get a hitch to stop sway. Ever.
The people at EQ have been good about spending time trying to get it to work, but the hitch adjustments are maxed out with no more things to try. This hitch seems to be eating itself alive, leaving needle like pieces of steel on the hitch head no matter how much grease is used to fix it. That just detracts some more from the maxed out settings.
I bought this hitch because it was going to be easy to adjust between a loaded up TT and an empty one, which for us happens several times a year.
I have never heard a bad thing about the Equa-l-izer and for a smaller working load they are a really simple hitch with great factory support. I will let you know if my refund comes through!

I do not have $3K to blow but have installed a Hensley with remarkable results right off the bat. I have yet to tow in high winds like we had in the Gorge a couple of months ago, but I am confident now.

Scott


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Scott,

Sorry to hear about the problems you are having with the Equal-i-zer, but I can see that on a really big rig it might be out of it's league. That has to be a real test for any system. Glad to hear the Hensley is working for you!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Thanks Doug!
I have really worked this one to death, I hope some resolution can be met with the refund!

Scott


----------

